# Natural Almond Scent for CP soap and lotions?



## clbutler (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi there. I'm looking for a source of a natural almond scent, without having to use a fragrance oil.  The closest my research has come to is something called benzaldehyde, which I think is made from roasted cassia oil.  Has anyone used this?  Does it work?  Where can you find some?  I haven't found any from soap suppliers.

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## madpiano (Oct 22, 2009)

for lotions try Peach Kernel Oil, it smells like marzipan (or almonds) naturally and is very good for the skin. I haven't tried it in soap, as it is rather expensivve and I doubt the smell comes through. Bitter Almond EO maybe ?

Peach Kernel Oil: http://www.naturallythinking.com/catalo ... 4wodY0IRsQ


----------



## Bajramovic (Oct 27, 2009)

Bitter almond EO would be the way to go,but i would be careful when using it. Bitter almonds have hydrogen cyanide and benzaldehyde so maybe a FO would be safest choice...


----------



## Lindy (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi there!  Bitter Almond is very toxic and should you decide to buy it you need to treat it the same way as you would a poison because if your kids or pets get into it they could die.  Any aromatherapy book that you pick up will talk about this being one that is not recommended in any method.

There are a few of them but I do know of people who use it carefully and have not experienced any problems....I just wanted you to have all the information....

Cheers


----------



## honor435 (Oct 30, 2009)

*need eo ideas*

ok, a lady that is in to natural wants some eo soap, i dont usually use eos, so i need help, what should i use, dont want a single scent. no lav or peppermint. help!!!!


----------



## Vetivier (Dec 15, 2009)

I saw a bitter almond blend at www.essentialoils.org that they say has the cyanide removed. Its in the EO blends section.  I havent used it yet, but I plan to order it after the holidays.


----------



## carebear (Dec 15, 2009)

madpiano said:
			
		

> for lotions try Peach Kernel Oil, it smells like marzipan (or almonds) naturally and is very good for the skin. I haven't tried it in soap, as it is rather expensivve and I doubt the smell comes through. Bitter Almond EO maybe ?
> 
> Peach Kernel Oil: http://www.naturallythinking.com/catalo ... 4wodY0IRsQ


I know this is an old post - but my Peach Kernel Oil is odorless, so you might want to check with a supplier before purchasing if you are looking for something scented.  I've gotten it from several sources and it's never had an almond-type scent.


----------

